# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Can Tomato Frogs eat Pinky Mice?

## maxQ

Sorry folks, I'm extremely busy and lazy, I didn't feel like researching this...........Can Tomato Frogs eat Pinky Mice?

----------


## Jack

Yes but just like with any other frog it is not necessary, roaches and earth worms are much better, unless it's just as a treat every month or so. I give my frogs a mouse, chick or rat every month or two.  :Smile: 

Look at this video, it actually eats a fuzzy but I'd just stick with pinkies if you really want yo use mice.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-1cZTAHc8LY

Edit: Actually don't watch if you don't like live feelings. I actually felt sorry for the mouse in this video.  :Frown:

----------



----------


## Daniel

> Yes but just like with any other frog it is not necessary, roaches and earth worms are much better,


This^^^

----------


## maxQ

That's awesome Jack, the problem with that is, my Tomato Frog is too lazy to chase that mouse and shes a terrible aim, she cant catch a thing.Unless it crosses directly in front of her mouth and 1/2 inch away, she wont get it.

----------


## Raya

There's absolutely no meaning with feeding frogs mice, especially live ones. It's just the owners who gets some kind of joy out of it. 

Stick to roaches and warthworms like Truffs said.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Pinky mice are fine as an occational treat. Since Tomato frogs have a smallish mouth nothing larger than a pinky should be offered. A live pinky cannot defend itself so it would be easy prey. Your lazy frog can just snatch it up without any kind of chase. Pre-killed are preferrable though.

----------

